# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Nje ushtrim gjenetike!

## dr.arta

hej pershendetje.
ju lutem me ndihmoni me zgjidhjen e ketij ushtrimi gjenetike.Isha pjesemarrese ne fazen e dyte te olimpiades se bio ne shkalle rrethi dhe me ra ky ush.une e kam zgjidhur po me kane thene se pergjigjen e pyetjes se dyte se kam te sakte.
ush eshte ky:

gjergji dhe albana jane burre e grua.ata kane planifikuar te kene nje femije por gjergji ka nje moter e cila eshte recesive per nje semundje autozomale kurse albana ka hallen me te njejten semundje.Theksojme se gjergji dhe albana jane fenotipikisht normal.
a)kerkohet mundesia qe ekziston qe femija i gjergjit dhe albanes te dale i semure(pra homozigot recesiv)
b)sa eshte mundesia qe femija i dyte i ciftit te dale po me kete semundje?

une pergjigjen e te pares e gjeta 1/32

pergjigjen e te dytes 1/32 shumezim 1/4. ju lutem kush mundet ti jape nje zgjidhje ketij ushtrimi.

faleminderit

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*mund te them qe ne kete rast percimi i semundjes trasheguese autosomike (recesive) quhet se eshte ne drejtim horizontal (dmth kalon nje brez dhe i trashegohet brezit tjeter).kjo gje ka te njetjen frekuence si ne femijet meshkuj ashtu dhe ne ato femra....ky rast qe jep ti ben fjale per nje cift heterozigote qe do te thote se probabiliteti qe te linde nje femije i prekur nga kjo semundje eshte 25%....(e njejta gje vlen edhe per femijen e dyte)*

----------


## benseven11

Shancet jane teper te uleta.Per rastin ne fjale0.008% nga halla vellai tezja,fisi lol.
Shendeti gjenetik i femijes varet direkt nga prinderit,deri te brezi 3 (stergjysh)kush karakter gjenetik behet dominant.Keto kane efekt me te forte.
Nje karakter i gjyshit/gjyshes recesiv te prinderit,mund te rishfaqet te femija si karakter dominant qe,mund te jete karakter gjenotipik si psh rezistenca fizike,imuniteti,organ sensistiv,alergji,mprehtesi ne degjim shikim,nuhatje ose mund te jete karakter fenotipik i dukshem ne tipare(viziv) si ngjyra e flokeve,forma,ngjyra e syve,ngjyra e lekures,tekstura e lekures etj.

----------


## Dorontina

edhe une jam te njejtit mendim, shancat jan shum te vogla, kisha me then 5% hiq me teper edhe ket duke fol me rezerv...

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Aman goca kerkon zgjidhje, jo hulumtime dhe komente.

E sigurt se ke te dyten te gabuar? mua me rezulton edhe e para.

----------


## stella_senza_cielo

*po pra...jam dakort me ty angelina...edhe pergjigjen e pare mesa duket e ka dhene gabim....*

----------


## dr.arta

po ju lutem ma jepni pergjigjen e sakte

kur e pashe dhe nje here me doli dhe mua se te dyja jane gabim.

ngaqe e kam marre njerin individ(albanen) deri ne breznine e 3 kurse gjergjin deri ne te dyten .

me fiksoi fare dreqi.kishte dhe 20 pike..

----------


## gesti_7

tani meqe te dy prinderit jane ne rregull, i bie qe femija te dale i semure duhet qe patjeter keta te dy duhet ta kene genin recensiv. pra ekzistojne mundesite per prinderit:
AA ose Aa. tani keta te dy duhet te kene (Aa) keshtu qe deri tani jemi 1/2 * 1/2 = 1/4. Kete e shumezojme me 1/4 qe eshte mundesia per tu kombinuar (aa) keshtu qe duhet te dali te 1/16. Nuk e di, kontrolloje njehere vete se vallaj kam shume (qe ne te mesmen) pa bere ushtrime te tilla. Ajo puna e breznive kam pershtypjen qe ta kane vene per te te ngaterruar. Dhe nje gje tjeter, nqs eshte te kromozomi i sexit ndryshojne llogarite pastaj.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> tani meqe te dy prinderit jane ne rregull, i bie qe femija te dale i semure duhet qe patjeter keta te dy duhet ta kene genin recensiv. pra ekzistojne mundesite per prinderit:
> AA ose Aa. tani keta te dy duhet te kene (Aa) keshtu qe deri tani jemi 1/2 * 1/2 = 1/4. Kete e shumezojme me 1/4 qe eshte mundesia per tu kombinuar (aa) keshtu qe duhet te dali te 1/16. Nuk e di, kontrolloje njehere vete se vallaj kam shume (qe ne te mesmen) pa bere ushtrime te tilla.


S'eshte e nevojshme te besh dallimin e rasteve, te ushtrimi thuhet qe prinderit jane fenotipikisht normal, qe i bie Aa. Pergjigja per mendimin tim eshte e sakte!

P: Aa x Aa
F1: 25%AA ; 50% Aa ; *25% aa.*. Ky eshte djali mbartes i semundjes. Pra mundesia e lindjes se tij eshte 25% ose 1/4. Per cdo femije tjeter te semure kemi prape nje probabilitet 1/4. Nqs i shumezojme te dyja arrijme te konkluzioni 1/16 qe eshte edhe pergjigja e pyetjes se dyte.




> Ajo puna e breznive kam pershtypjen qe ta kane vene per te te ngaterruar. Dhe nje gje tjeter, nqs eshte te kromozomi i sexit ndryshojne llogarite pastaj.


Edhe ketu ke te drejte. Mbartesit apo personat e semure ne familje per gjenin e semure apo per semundjen shyrtohen ne rastin kur trashegimi i kesaj te fundit behet sipas heterozomeve, ose sic thuhet nqs semundja eshte heterozomale ( jane kromozomet seksuale pergjegjese per tejcimin e saj). Nqs do ishte keshtu atehere duhet te shqyrtoje breznite e prinderve duke bere pemen gjeneologjike te te dyve. Po meqe ty ta thote ushtrimi qe semundja eshte autozomale, madje dominate, ajo pjesa qe duhet te te ndihmoje jepet ne te vertete per te te ngaterruar.

PS: Bravo ty qe e zgjidhe me njohurite e se mesmes :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gesti_7

> S'eshte e nevojshme te besh dallimin e rasteve, te ushtrimi thuhet qe prinderit jane fenotipikisht normal, qe i bie Aa. Pergjigja per mendimin tim eshte e sakte!
> 
> P: Aa x Aa
> F1: 25%AA ; 50% Aa ; *25% aa.*. Ky eshte djali mbartes i semundjes. Pra mundesia e lindjes se tij eshte 25% ose 1/4. Per cdo femije tjeter te semure kemi prape nje probabilitet 1/4. Nqs i shumezojme te dyja arrijme te konkluzioni 1/16 qe eshte edhe pergjigja e pyetjes se dyte.
> 
> 
> 
> Edhe ketu ke te drejte. Mbartesit apo personat e semure ne familje per gjenin e semure apo per semundjen shyrtohen ne rastin kur trashegimi i kesaj te fundit behet sipas heterozomeve, ose sic thuhet nqs semundja eshte heterozomale ( jane kromozomet seksuale pergjegjese per tejcimin e saj). Nqs do ishte keshtu atehere duhet te shqyrtoje breznite e prinderve duke bere pemen gjeneologjike te te dyve. Po meqe ty ta thote ushtrimi qe semundja eshte autozomale, madje dominate, ajo pjesa qe duhet te te ndihmoje jepet ne te vertete per te te ngaterruar.
> 
> PS: Bravo ty qe e zgjidhe me njohurite e se mesmes


Puna eshte qe kur nuk jane te semure prinderit mund te ekzistoje edhe mundesia qe ata te mos jene bartes te genit recensiv prandaj e mora edhe ate si mundesi. Nqs fenotipikisht ne rregull do te thote qe ata jane me doemos bartes atehere zgjidhja eshte ajo qe ke dhene. ndersa per femijen e dyte eshte pak e koklavitur. Nqs problemi te kerkon qe edhe femija i dyte te jete i semure (dmth pas te parit te jete edhe i dyti, atehere do shumezuar me 1/4 rezultati i pare). Por nese problemi ka qene mundesia qe femija i dyte te linde me kete semundje (pra rast i distancuar nga i pari) atehere mundesia eshte e njejte si te i pari.

PS: Ne fakt me ka pelqyer shume ky kapitull (vetem ketu kam pas nota te mira ne gjithe biologjine)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dr.arta

semundja nuk trashegohet me sexin.eshte semundje recesive autozomike .
gjithsesi flm per ndihmen.tani te pres pergjigjet

----------


## rrugaci_i_vogel

une mendoj se mqs te dy prinderit jane normal dhe kerkohet probabiliteti qe te lindi femije i semure atehere eshte 100 % e sigurt qe gjergji dhe albana jane heterozigote: 
A --> aleli normal
a --> aleli jo normal 

Aa x Aa 
1/4 AA, 1/2 Aa dhe 1/4 aa (gjenotipi i kerkuar) 
a) Pra probabilteti qe femija i pare te jete i semure eshte 1/4
b) Probabiliteti qe edhe femija e dyte te jete i semure eshte probabiliteti i njepasnjeshem
P=1/4*1/4=1/8
Per zgjidhjen e ketij ushtrimi jam shum i sigurt pasi edhe une sivjet jam pjese e olimpiades se bios. ne shkalle rrethi  :shkelje syri:

----------

